

Distributed ban evading crawler that runs on ec2 - spinlocked

sorry for the spam but [topic] was posted a few days ago and for the life of me i cannot find it anywhere. anyone have a link? thanks.
======
Joyfield
Perhaps : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5264405>

